# Divorcing my foreign wife



## franksss (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello,
I am currently working in Afghanistan as a US civilian contractor. I have been married to a foreigner for almost 10 years now. We have only lived together in her country for about 2½ years out of the 10 year of marriage. This time together was spent between jobs and vacation. We have 3 children together and assets all in her country. My wife has never been to the US and all my children have dual citizenship but no Social Security numbers. I plan to give all assets and custody to her and will continue to support them as I always have been.

So my question is, since all my family and assets are in a different country. Is it possible I can have a no court appearance when filling for divorce in Florida?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

What country are we talking about here?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

franksss said:


> Hello,
> I am currently working in Afghanistan as a US civilian contractor. I have been married to a foreigner for almost 10 years now. We have only lived together in her country for about 2½ years out of the 10 year of marriage. This time together was spent between jobs and vacation. We have 3 children together and assets all in her country. My wife has never been to the US and all my children have dual citizenship but no Social Security numbers. I plan to give all assets and custody to her and will continue to support them as I always have been.
> 
> So my question is, since all my family and assets are in a different country. Is it possible I can have a no court appearance when filling for divorce in Florida?


You need to find a lawyer, not an internet forum.


----------



## franksss (Nov 9, 2020)

manfromlamancha said:


> What country are we talking about here?


philippines


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

where do you claim residence? and since you are married and issues were a product of that marriage, then you will need to file in the state of resident....but like someone mention this is way over our paid grade...you need to speak to a international lawyer who is familiar with the country you claim residence.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Why are you divorcing her? Do you make sure you see the children regularly?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

franksss said:


> philippines


Ah the dreaded Philippines raises its head again. Why, I say why, am I not surprised. (voice: foghorn leghorn).


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Continue to support your kids I agree with, but do not give her all assets or control of any of the wealth ( be warned from someone who knows the culture and the country very well).


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

franksss said:


> philippines


i thought the Philippines do not allow divorce


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Consult an attorney. No one who is a real attorney here could be allowed to give you advice, anyway. You're getting nowhere without real legal advice.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

The legal system in the Philippines is highly flawed and biased, so do not go there.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

manfromlamancha said:


> The legal system in the Philippines is highly flawed and biased, so do not go there.


I agree completely. 

If your wife's family is connected, you could likely get horribly screwed by the legal system there. There's a fair amount of corruption and cronyism there. It's all who you know there. I mean, they say that here in the US, but it REALLY is true there. Between bribes and connections, you really can't count on the justice system to work like it does in the US or Canada or Western Europe.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

franksss said:


> Hello,
> I am currently working in Afghanistan as a US civilian contractor. I have been married to a foreigner for almost 10 years now. We have only lived together in her country for about 2½ years out of the 10 year of marriage. This time together was spent between jobs and vacation. We have 3 children together and assets all in her country. My wife has never been to the US and all my children have dual citizenship but no Social Security numbers. I plan to give all assets and custody to her and will continue to support them as I always have been.
> 
> So my question is, since all my family and assets are in a different country. Is it possible I can have a no court appearance when filling for divorce in Florida?


Dude, you need a lawyer yesterday. 
Can you even file for divorce in Florida if she has never been in the US? I assume that means the marriage did not take place in the US, and the US is not your marital home of record (since she has never been there). I am not an attorney, but I can't see how Florida would even have jurisdiction. 
Get that attorney. Now. 
And don't give her your assets--I agree with manfromlamancha.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lostinthought61 said:


> i thought the Philippines do not allow divorce


That's a good point. I knew that they had a bill in 2019 to legalize divorce (with a lot of restrictions), but I don't know if it passed.
In fact, I suspect it didn't, based on this link:

Link to Philippine Legal Website


----------

